

Ask HN: how to start my own business? - jacktang

Well, when I read startup stories and their bibles, I show my respects and envy them their good fortune :) We know that success is hard to be copied. Sometime I felt an impulse to start my own business, and when calm down, I double myself is not capable enough.<p>Here I'd like ask the question -- what abilities are necessary in one startup? and any tips to training myself? Thanks.
======
asimjalis
You need another person to pair with. Everything else follows. This is a
hypothesis that I am currently testing. I tried following ideas -- and
executing alone is hard. I tried using techniques for staying focused and
executing, but those fizz out after a while. Then I noticed that the only
things I have completed and released have been things I have done with other
people. So now I am testing that out. Will keep you posted.

------
diN0bot
just try it. i share your sense of doubt and confusion. until you actually
build [a bike/massive user community/iphone app] it will seem like the most
magical and mysterious thing in the world. you can't grok it until you've
built it many times.

just go for it. it's easier with a team of collaborators or motivators--that
is, you need both mentors to learn from and n00bs to learn with. shoot me an
email if you want to bounce some ideas around. diN0bot bilumi org.

------
noodle
you just need two things, really: a good idea, and the ability/will to execute
your idea. everything else is bonus.

~~~
ErrantX
often (and I'm not sure if this is a _good_ thing or not...) it is only the
second one of those that you need :)

~~~
noodle
good is relative, imo.

------
hs
perseverance ... you will have failures (bugs, disks, networks, customer
complaints, etc)

